
Replace multiple strings, O(1) wrt number of replacements - alphaBetaGamma
https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/137932
======
alphaBetaGamma
I was using sed to do many replacements (hundreds) in a file and it was
starting to be slow, running in O(num_replacemnts). I thought that this can be
done with a state machine so the runtime could be independent of the number of
replacements.

I googled a bit and found this amazing gem: it uses lex to create a custom C
program that does just what you want. Posix compliant. All wrapped up in bash
function.

